# original crybaby



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi everyone, I need someones help in the wah department. I obtained this crybaby wah and the plate on the front says original cry baby but there does not seem to be any other markings on it. The man who gave it to me said it has been sitting in a box in his basement for at least 15 years or more. I gave it some tender loving care as it had collected alot of dust and debri. What year did the original crybaby begin and what can I look for in markings inside the case to identify it. Say this crybaby is 15 to 20 years or older then the question would be , was the original crybaby a good pedal or just good in its time. Any help you could give would be appreciated. 

Thanks, Dino


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi post a picture of the inside of your pedal then someone should be able to tell you what you have .
The pedals that say original Crybaby on them are usually dunlops from the 80s on up .
The first wah wah pedals were made in Italy by the Jen company then in the US. by Thomas Organ and finally by Dunlop.

cheers B.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah- what he said.
if yours says original crybaby, its a dunlop- not sure when they started making them, but i believe late 70's. ive got a couple of the dunlops, one bought new in around 1980.
no s/n and no dc jack input. and the in/out jacks are not connected to the pc board.
no s/n on the bottom plate would be the earlier generation- around the mid to late eighties they started putting s/n on the base plate. 
best way for anyone to identify is with a gut-shot of it.
its a good pedal- but not really valuable


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

If the plate on the front says original then it probably isn't, although it's still likely a Dunlop. Does it say made in Italy? The originals were made in Italy in the late 60's and just say Cry Baby on the plate. They contained a component called a Fasel inductor. Soon after they moved production to the US but didn't have the Fasel inductors of the Italian ones. Both models are now reissued and back in production.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

dino said:


> Hi everyone, I need someones help in the wah department. I obtained this crybaby wah and the plate on the front says original cry baby but there does not seem to be any other markings on it. The man who gave it to me said it has been sitting in a box in his basement for at least 15 years or more. I gave it some tender loving care as it had collected alot of dust and debri. What year did the original crybaby begin and what can I look for in markings inside the case to identify it. Say this crybaby is 15 to 20 years or older then the question would be , was the original crybaby a good pedal or just good in its time. Any help you could give would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Dino


The 80's pedals are well built and can be very easily modded to sound more like the 60's wahs. Tonally they're lacking compared to the originals or some of the nicer new Crybabies.

Shawn.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Lester B. Flat said:


> If the plate on the front says original then it probably isn't, although it's still likely a Dunlop. Does it say made in Italy? The originals were made in Italy in the late 60's and just say Cry Baby on the plate. They contained a component called a Fasel inductor. Soon after they moved production to the US but didn't have the Fasel inductors of the Italian ones. Both models are now reissued and back in production.


most if not all the dunlops are "original crybabys"
niether jen nor thomas organ bothered to purchase the rights to the name- dunlop did and added the original to the name


----------

